# Animal Naturals "RAW RAW"



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried this http://www.an-nat.com/product_detail.php?id=23

I have used some of their products in the past with good results (I really like the puppy gold) I am curious if anyone has tried this one?


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

I'd prefer to see what's actually *in* it.
It's disconcerting when a label says "omega fatty acids" but doesn't specify which ones, or what source they're derived from.

Hell, sesame seed oil is "rich in omega fatty acids", but not the ones you'd be wanting to give your dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Has anyone tried this http://www.an-nat.com/product_detail.php?id=23
> 
> I have used some of their products in the past with good results (I really like the puppy gold) I am curious if anyone has tried this one?



Omega 3s when not defined are usually land-plant-based.

Dogs need their long-chain 3s to be ingested in long-chain form and not as ALA.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Aaron Myracle said:


> I'd prefer to see what's actually *in* it.



I too buy by ingredient list and not marketing (front labels, claims, ads).


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

could you use fish oil for the omegas?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> could you use fish oil for the omegas?


http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/do-you-give-oil-supplements-20001/


Yes.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I too buy by ingredient list and not marketing (front labels, claims, ads).


Connie thats why I put it up here. There are folks here that know wayyyy more than I do about the whole nutrition thing. I appreciate it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Connie thats why I put it up here. There are folks here that know wayyyy more than I do about the whole nutrition thing. I appreciate it.


But we need the ingredient list.

I didn't see it. Do they not provide it? That alone would be an instant no-go for me. 

I don't "do" "proprietary formula" ..... :lol:

But I didn't search very hard for the I.L.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> But we need the ingredient list.
> 
> I didn't see it. Do they not provide it? That alone would be an instant no-go for me.
> 
> ...


try this connie http://www.k9power.com/animal-naturals-raw-raw-1-lb.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> try this connie http://www.k9power.com/animal-naturals-raw-raw-1-lb.html


Rice Bran, Hydrolyzed duck, Chicken fat, Stabilized flaxseed, Cruciferous vegetable mix powder, Peas, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Amylase, Protease, Protease II, Protease III, Peptizyme SP, Lipase, Cellulase, Lactase, Maltase, Invertase, Papain, Bromelain, Broccoli sprouts, Cabbage leaf powder, L-Arginine, Wild blueberry extract, Rasberry, Rasberry seed extract, Cranberry, Prune, Cherry, Wild bilberry extract.

I don't like the Omega 3 emblazoned across the label of a dog product when it's flax seed. Yes, it's Omega 3s, but .... well, I linked above why dogs need DHA + EPA from non-land-plant sources.

I wouldn't buy it. I probably wouldn't give it even if I received it free.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Couldn't pay me to feed it to my dog.
It's mostly rice bran and chicken fat. You could feed Old Roy for that.
Flaxseed is worthless as a source of Omega 3 for dogs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

> FEED THEM LIKE WOLVES! It's meant to help recreate *wild food chain factors* lost in commercial meat foods.


I eagerly await to hear what these wild food chain factors are. :roll::roll::roll: I also dislike the claim on the other website because it makes it sound like it helps a raw diet become nutritionally complete, when that definitely may not be the case:



> Raw Raw is designed to complete raw diet meals.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

It should read, feed them like water buffalo.
Rice? C'mon.

Salmon oil is really unrivaled as a source of Omega 3 fatty acids.
No need to pay for high dollar supplements. Just simple salmon oil and vit E.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot you guys are always dependable. I wanted to hear the opinion of those that know more than i do about it. I figured it was sales hype. Thanks again!!


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

A correctly done raw diet doesn't need a ton of supplementation.
For the most part, everything you need is already there. The exception to that rule is the things that we've changed in meat by feeding grains instead of grazing meat animals.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree.

Fish oil and E, variety in the diet, and "produce (even better, green tripe) is small, but not optional" are much better than that jar, IMO. 

JMO!


Also:
_" it makes it sound like it helps a raw diet become nutritionally complete, when that definitely may not be the case"_

You're right. It is NOT the case.


----------

